# Lowrance oder Garmin ?



## Neuruppiner Hecht (23. März 2013)

Hi ,
Ich möchte mir jetzt entlich einmal mein eigenes Echolot zulegen. Ich fische in brandenburg in ein paar Sehen  und möchte mir eins so zw. 200- 400 € zulegen .
Ich habe mich nun auf zwei Echolote spezialisiert 
das Lowrance Elite 5-X 

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...-5x-83-200-kHz-Echolot-Fischfinder--2066.html

und das Garmin Echo 500c 

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...Echo-500c-Farb-Echolot-Fischfinder--4469.html

welches würdet ihr Empfehlen ?
und hat das von Lowrance eine Weißlinie ?
Danke schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## 63°Nord (23. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance oder Garmin ?*

Von den Leistungsparametern sind beide annähernd gleich.
Ich bevorzuge Geräte von Garmin( und das nicht wegen des Preisunterschiedes)


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance oder Garmin ?*

Wird Dir jetzt auch leider nicht viel weiterhelfen,aber ich bin absoluter Fan 
von LOWRANCE Geräten.Bem ELITE-5 X ist die Auflösung besser,mehr Pixel.
Da du aber noch einen Akku ,Ladegerät ,Saugnapf, oder Geberstange und noch einen Batteriekasten brauchst, 
kommst du beim Elite -5X wohl mit 400 Euro nicht ganz aus.


----------



## Zander Jonny (23. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance oder Garmin ?*

Moin,

Ich habe das elite-5 und es ist sehr gut, zum garmin kann ich dir nichts sagen.


----------



## eddypass (23. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance oder Garmin ?*

*Lowrance :m*


----------



## pxrxx12 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance oder Garmin ?*

Dies ist ein Lowrance lastiges Forum. Das nur einmal als Feststellung, muss ja nicht schädlich sein.

Im Vergleich sollte man zum Lowrance 5x auch das Garmin 550C wählen, um nicht Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen. Vom Preis her sind sie bis auf den Euro direkte Konkurrenten.

Ich persönlich würde das Garmin vorziehen, weil es bei gleicher Bildschirmgröße die bessere Bildschirmauflösung (640X480) zu Lowrance (480x480) hat.
Ein weiterer Vorteil : Der DualFrequenz Geber kommt bei Garmin mit 77/200 statt 83/200 bei Lowrance. Das heißt in der Praxis, das Garmin erreicht größere Tiefen (Süßwasser bis ca 500 m und Salzwasser bis 210m). Beide Echolote haben gleiche Leistung : 500Watt (4000 Watt Peak to Peak max).Als Letztes ist für mich das Garmin etwas besser verarbeitet und stabiler im Aufbau.

Ein letzter Vorteil: Garmin bietet für knapp 100 Euro das passende MOBIL-Komplettpaket an : Echolottasche,Halterung,Batterie 12V/7AH, intelligentes Ladegerät,Stromadapter,Saunapf für Geber
( Aufnahmen der Tasche in einem paar Tage alten Beitrag hier an dieser Stelle)

mein Tipp: Komplettangebot von Jürgen  anfordern Echo 550C + Tasche

http://www.directshop24.de/navigation/garmin-echo-550c/a-10020/


----------



## nostradamus (23. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance oder Garmin ?*

*Lowrance! 

*


----------



## Neuruppiner Hecht (24. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance oder Garmin ?*

danke schonmal für eure Antworten doch wie sieht es mit der Weißlinie aus ? ( ob harter oder weicher untergrund )


----------



## 63°Nord (24. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance oder Garmin ?*

Mein Garmin (FF 240 s/w Modell) hat diese Funktion. Eine wirkliche Hilfe war sie bisher nicht.In die Anzeige des Displays kann man alles mögliche hineininterpretieren. Im Zweifelsfall lasse ich ein Lot auf den Grund.


----------



## Esox 1960 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance oder Garmin ?*



Neuruppiner Hecht schrieb:


> danke schonmal für eure Antworten doch wie sieht es mit der Weißlinie aus ? ( ob harter oder weicher untergrund )


Nun versteife dich nicht so auf die Weißlinie,du kannst an der Bodenanzeige auch harten oder weichen Boden erkennen.
Schmale Anzeige (weicher Boden)
Breite Anzeige    (harter Boden)   :m


----------



## Neuruppiner Hecht (24. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance oder Garmin ?*

oh :q okey danke


----------



## Zander Jonny (24. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance oder Garmin ?*

Hasste dich schon entschieden ?


----------



## Neuruppiner Hecht (25. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance oder Garmin ?*

ja ich denke ich werde das Garmin echo 550 c nehmen


----------

